# a cheap person



## kirsitn

I know that 便宜 piányi means cheap - but can I use it to describe a person? (Cheap person as in someone who will go to bed with everyone.)


----------



## samanthalee

Hi Kirstin,
The word you are looking for is 犯贱 [犯賤]。
Note that 犯贱 is a verb, you can't use it as an adjective. Eg. 那人真犯贱。

There exist a term 贱人 which is literally "cheap person", but it's archaic and is more accurately translate as "worthless being".


----------



## xiaolijie

"Cheap person" means "someone who will go to bed with everyone" only in an extended, secondary sense; so "cheap person" doesn't mean the same in every community, not to mention in every language. Perhaps the word you need for translating into Chinese is "promiscuous".


----------



## avlee

I was just about to accept the new concept of "cheap person" before reading xiaolijie's post. 
Only heard about "I'm very expensive" when talking about wages for hiring labors/employees. And it still sounds reasonable after being translated into Chinese literally.


----------



## Yasin

贱人 should be better.
or 贱货 ?
hehe, take my word, carefully use such dangerous words.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

you can not use 便宜to describe such kind of woman.
you can also use 不知廉耻


----------



## kirsitn

On Retrouve a Paris said:


> you can not use 便宜to describe such kind of woman.



It's not a woman, it's a man.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

There is no word appropriate  if it is for a man as far as I know. What is the context? Perhaps we can provide right suggestion with context.


----------



## kirsitn

The context is a man who is willing to go to bed with (almost) any woman who wants to come home with him from a bar late at night.


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

我想你可以说， 随便(sui2bian4)
这个男人十分随便，他对女人从来就是来者不拒, 任何女人跟他回家，他都会和她们发生关系。
this guy is really not self-controled, he never turns down women, any woman that goes home with him, there is no chance that they dont have s.x


----------



## kareno999

samanthalee said:


> Hi Kirstin,
> The word you are looking for is 犯贱 [犯賤]。
> Note that 犯贱 is a verb, you can't use it as an adjective. Eg. 那人真犯贱。
> 
> There exist a term 贱人 which is literally "cheap person", but it's archaic and is more accurately translate as "worthless being".


It's not archaic, at least not in mainland China.


----------



## xiaolijie

Are those below of any good?
(I'm aware that it's difficult to find authentically bad words for men, because they're all virtuous!) 

*不正经的(男)人*
*轻浮的(男)人*


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

xiaolijie said:


> Are those below of any good?
> (I'm aware that it's difficult to find authentically bad words for men, because they're all virtuous!)
> 
> *不正经的(男)人*
> *轻浮的(男)人*



不错！你可以想到这些词，如果你的母语不是中文，那我想你的中文水平真的不错了。可惜的是，这两个词用在这里都不是最好的，我不知道要怎么样解释我的想法，我这样说纯粹只是凭感觉。


----------



## wayoutwest888

althought here in guangzhou, 贱人 is very popular among close friends.


----------



## univerio

If it's a guy, 花花公子 might be more appropriate.


----------



## wayoutwest888

univerio said:


> If it's a guy, 花花公子 might be more appropriate.


 
花花公子 only means one fooling around with women.

But a person who talks behind others, doesn't return things or money, doesn't keep promises can all be called cheap.


----------



## univerio

wayoutwest888 said:


> 花花公子 only means one fooling around with women.
> 
> But a person who talks behind others, doesn't return things or money, doesn't keep promises can all be called cheap.


 
That's not what he/she is asking.


----------



## xiaolijie

> That's not what he/she is asking.


But I don't think he's going to get what he's asked for


----------



## avlee

Agree. Looks like he'll never get what he's asked for.


----------



## AVim

贱男人 should be fine, I think.


----------



## coolhihi

May be "轻佻"


----------



## Sergin

On Retrouve a Paris said:


> you can not use 便宜to describe such kind of woman.
> you can also use 不知廉耻


Also you can not use 便宜 to describe such kind of men.


----------



## rspcaf

贱人can only be used with married women who are found to have affairs with different men.


----------



## Sergin

rspcaf said:


> 贱人can only be used with married women who are found to have affairs with different men.


I don't think 贱人 only related to married women, it can be used under any similar circumstances, and no matter men or women.


----------



## notnotchris

I'm not sure, but how about 骚?


----------



## Sergin

notnotchris said:


> I'm not sure, but how about 骚?


Definitely not.
But, sorry, I can't explain why.


----------



## Bengali

I think "cheap" can be understood, even if it is not an "official" word.  In one occasion I misspoke with someone, I was going to say "piaoliang" and somehow the word "pianyi" came to my mouth.... needless to say, I was in very very deep trouble.  Believe me, it DOES have that meaning.


----------



## samanthalee

Bengali said:


> I think "cheap" can be understood, even if it is not an "official" word.  In one occasion I misspoke with someone, I was going to say "piaoliang" and somehow the word "pianyi" came to my mouth.... needless to say, I was in very very deep trouble.  Believe me, it DOES have that meaning.



_pianyi_ is used to mean "the price of something that can be bought is low".
Therefore saying "ta1 hen3 pian2yi2" could have carried the meaning that "her sexual favours are for sale at a very cheap rate". It would have a different meaning from "she's cheap".


----------



## goodfriendpeter

i think "花心" or "随便" would be the best, you could say: he's very"花心" and/or "随便"


----------



## goodfriendpeter

by the way, you can never describe as"便宜的", no one would understand it ^^


----------



## slacker

you may want to try 淫贱 or 淫荡, though you may need to realise that these are particularly derogatory words. it's not exactly a good idea to throw them around.

Originally Posted by notnotchris  
I'm not sure, but how about 骚?
---nope, not 骚. 骚 simply means "horny".

Originally Posted by goodfriendpeter
i think "花心" or "随便" would be the best, you could say: he's very"花心" and/or "随便"
---not really. "花心" means "fickle", while "随便" means "easy". while "随便" seems to be closer to "cheap", it does not have as strong a negative connotation as "淫贱" or "淫荡"


----------



## alex911

It's easy:
1) To woman: 贱人，贱货，骚货，淫娃荡妇，人尽可夫。
2）To man：   种马。

PS: In China,no one will use "Pianyi" to describe some such of persons.


----------



## snowyau

My 2 cents,

Some of the translations are good, but I think some fail to capture the meaning of "CHEAP" in English.

Some of the suggestions are good translations of PROMISCUOUS (贱人，贱货 or 贱 in general), but CHEAP in English (as opposed to the re-appropriated "CHEAP" in colloquial Cantonese) also has a slightly humorous shade to it.

For example, "He/She's EASY" is closer to a derogorative meaning in English, even though the word EASY itself has no negative connotation compared with CHEAP. (euphemistic English)

贱 has a particularly derogative meaning, but amongst close friends it can be quite funny as well. When spoken to strangers, it's highly dramatic and formal to use (you might hear it in TV dialogue), and might bring some laughs, albeit from incorrect usage. When written, it's completely derogoratory. (I feel I must cover my eyes when I read it in this forum )

But I think 淫贱 (like "you digusting perverted lowlife") is probably closest if you want to use amongst your friend and maintain the humour, but might not work well with strangers.

Euphemism occurs more frequently in Chinese than English, so sometimes a word that seems less conspicuous can have a more offending meaning. Go figure.

fwiw I lol'd @ 花花公子！ For what it's worth, I laughed out loud at 花花公子！


----------



## Frankie_Z

to say a man who is "cheap".
放荡，放浪 should be property, I suppose.


----------

